# Call 911!!! Bitte um Hilfe > Schaltauge abgebrochen



## DirtyKid (30. März 2010)

Hallo Lapierre Fahrer!
Ich wende mich in großer Not an euch!
Bei einem herrlichen Frühlingsausritt heute ist mir das Schaltauge samt Saint Schaltwerk an meinem Froggy 518 abgerissen.

Das Problem dabei ist, dass ich am Freitag früh nach Riva zum biken fahren will. Alles ist schon gebucht. 

Wer hat zufällig eins übrig und ist bereit mir eins per Express morgen wegzuschicken?! 

Geld spielt keine Rolle. Ich übernehme sämtliche Kosten!

In der Hoffnung über eine postitive Nachricht...

Matze

P.S. Passt praktisch auch ein Schaltauge von einem Spicy ans Froggy???


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. März 2010)

DirtyKid schrieb:


> Hallo Lapierre Fahrer!
> Ich wende mich in großer Not an euch!
> Bei einem herrlichen Frühlingsausritt heute ist mir das Schaltauge samt Saint Schaltwerk an meinem Froggy 518 abgerissen.
> 
> ...



Schick mir deine Adresse. ich schieb morgen eins zur Post. Per express. Willste lieber zwei?

Welche Farbe?

Brauchste auch noch ein saint Schaltwerk? Mittel oder kurz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

